# New to N.Ohio, Please help!



## dougbankston (Mar 12, 2010)

Doug here.... Retired from the military a few years ago and decided to hang my hat in my wife's home state in Wellington, Ohio (I'm from God's country - Mississippi)... Anyway, maybe one of you yankees can tell me the earliest time to start fishing up here for Bass, bluegills and catfish (i'm talking inland lakes, not lake Erie)... Also, up here when the water is cold like it is now, are nightcrawlers preferred over stink bait or chicken livers for Catfish or does it matter in this climate?? Any suggestions/info would be greatly appreciated.

D...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Honestly, I don't fish for any of the three, but all winter long we caught catfish thru the ice at Berlin and I know both bluegill and bass have been caught by other ice fishermen who are members on here. If you go back a few pages on here you'll probably see some of the posts and/or pictures. I didn't notice if you were a new member but from reading your post I'm assuming you are and let me congratulate you for joining and also your contribution to all of us free Americans for your service. I am sure you'll get plenty of positive and helpful answers from people more into that type of fishing. If it was walleye. I could be of help. By the way, for some big cat fishing, consider the Ohio River too. Seen some mighty big ones caught down there.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Doug, I sent you a Private Message. There are alot of great fishing oppurtunities here in Ohio. You can catch some quality fish around here. The bass here may not get as big as they do in the south, but they still come in good sizes. There are walleye lakes and rivers everywhere. Its always great to be out in the ohio outdoors even if the fish are biting or not. I plan to move south in the next few years, maybe N.carolina or Georgia. Theres not alot about Ohio that I will miss. Im sure I will miss the outdoors and the colors in spring and fall and the variety of fish and techniques to catch them. Ever get into smallmouth bass fishing?


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Doug - the wellington reservoir I assume should be close by...a few of my buddies ice fish there, so I assume there are softwater opportunities there as well. Are you fishing from a boat or from shore? Pretty soon mama Erie will be calling...


----------



## nuckinfutzracing (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome Doug. I'm from Alabama and also was drug up here by my wife post military. Best of luck. Take care and thank you for your service.


----------



## dougbankston (Mar 12, 2010)

Howdy Brian..... Nice to meet a homeboy from down South.. Maybe we can find a few other transplants and start us our own gang, with hillbilly gang signs  Anyway,
thanks for the comment... I bought an old bass boat and am fixing it up now... Also picked up an old jon boat last night, so I'll be ready to rock and roll soon....Doug


----------



## dougbankston (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok.... It would be very embarrasing for a retired Coast Guard guy to get in trouble out on lake erie, so I'll ask you guys... Is it safe to take a 17' fiberglass bass boat out on lake erie?? If so how close should u stay to shore... I know the weather can get nasty real quick, but would assume that using some common sense, paying attention to the weather, and not getting out toooo far would be ok, right????

Doug


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

you should be safe if you plan on fishing in close, I have taken my 16' Aluminum up before and was just fine. However i am very observant of the weather and usually just fish the main lake side of the break walls. I won't go out unless the waves are 2 feet or less and if there is even the slightest inclination of an approaching storm, I get the hell in as fast as possible. Most people know Erie can be lethal but I don't think they realize just how fast the weather can deteriorate up there. If you plan on fishing Erie regularly and going out in open water I would seriously recommend buying a marine radio with the weather band channels so you can monitor the lake conditions or radio for help if needed. That being said there are plenty of inland lakes that have good bass fishing and many also have good populations of Walleye or Saugeye.


----------



## dougbankston (Mar 12, 2010)

No, never tried smallmouth, but would love to try some time


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard, dougbankston, where we're round on the ends but "hi" in the middle. If it worked in Mississippi, it'll work here. You found OGF so I think you'll do fine. BTW, when the ice is gone and you get the inclination, it's a good time to go. God likes to hang out here too. Good Luck! --Tim...........................................................................................


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome vet! Pymatuning is a great place to start because of it wide range and abundance of fish. I personally use night crawlers up here for the cats but stink bait works great in ponds good luck!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome,Doug, glad to have a Miss., Mr. on deck! There is one thing you will find different here in Ohio, and that is the snakes wont try to get in your bait bucket! I have shore & bank fished down south before,and have reached in for some more bait, and was REALLY SURPRISED! My Uncle always got a good laugh from me on that! That don't happen like that around here....... Enjoy it,& we will try to point you the right way,when you need it,just post away... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- p.s. when you go to Erie ,go with someone who goes all the time,they will tune ya in to the BIG LAKE. IT IS REALLY IS BIG!!!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Your missing out on Erie. Best Walleye fishery in the world. If you go in your 17ft. boat either watch the weahter carefully. If it says 0-2 ft. waves for the entire day. Head up. You could go out probably a good 10miles. If your after Largies or Smallies stay inside the breaker wall and you'll be ok. Anyway. Bass will take a slowly moving bait. Gills will eat Flies or Crawlers. Have caught tons of those guys on Crawlers this year on open water. Catfish. Don't fish for them now. But I caught one Gill fishin on a Crawler. Welcome to the Tundra.


----------



## Ohio Kingfisher (Oct 23, 2010)

Welcome Doug

To God's Country NORTH...Ohio "The Beautiful River State"! My best advice is to wet a line in any stream or river you see driving around town. Nightcrawlers on bottom and floated along the current. See what happens and then work from there. Be patient and read up on the posts about streams and rivers if you wish to Cast in Current.

If I have to venture away from running water, my next best thing is small ponds at local parks. I only have a kayak, so I hardly venture to the mighty lakes of Ohio...just to many lovely streams...Good Luck and Dress Warmly until the heat and humidity return!!!

*Ohio Kingfisher...I Cast in Current*


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Hi Doug

Welcome to OGF

Here is a link to lake fishing maps and river access. 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/LakeMapLandingPage/tabid/19478/Default.aspx


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

doug i can say this the bass are bitting right now i got out yesterday and nailed 15 in a pond,and for lake erie i go to east and drill big smallies all day in the spring,and these are fish you will never find in mississ, and you wont want to even think abought any of that stink bait stuff,,and here in ohio its all in the timming and the right place and right bait,we have great fishing here,milton is a great lake that has all the fish your looking for and big blues,we got bass fishing last year,erie have your boat in order before going up the have all safty equm, and watch the weather and your good to go i dont have to run very far to have a great day up there,look me up i will help you settein in your new home state and fill your freezer with some good ol welleyes,good luck markfish


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome to the site, Doug. You'll find it to be a very valuable resource. I fish primarily for river smallmouth and secondarily inland lake largemouth bass. The rivers will provide you with a different experience entirely. I learned a lot from fellow OGFers when I first ventured to the river.

If you're interested in river smallies - Rebel Wee Craws, 3 or 4 inch tubes, inline spinners like Mepps, shallow cranks, and light colored (white, yellow) spinner baits produce for me. A wee craw cast into a pool is deadly on river smallies. 

I also second whoever said slow moving baits this early in the season for largies. One lure I've found effective for slower fishing is a roadrunner, but soft plastics (senkos, sluggos) fished slowly will produce year round from my experience.

Good luck, and welcome aboard.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

dougbankston said:


> Ok.... It would be very embarrasing for a retired Coast Guard guy to get in trouble out on lake erie, so I'll ask you guys... Is it safe to take a 17' fiberglass bass boat out on lake erie?? If so how close should u stay to shore... I know the weather can get nasty real quick, but would assume that using some common sense, paying attention to the weather, and not getting out toooo far would be ok, right????
> 
> Doug


In my opinion: NOPE! I sailed Erie for 12 years in a 30' sailboat and it can really kick up. I once spent 12 1/2 hours in storms the Coast Guard told me were building waves to 14' and better. We blew out one sail and clocked 45 knt. winds when we were brave enough to measure them. The CG was with us all the way on the radio. They would have risked their lives to save us if we needed it. When we made Ashtabula harbor they motioned us over for hot drinks. Thank you for your service.

I now respect the CG even more after finding out how you train at boot camp. We attended our grandson's graduation at Cape May on the 18th. Boy, are we proud of him! He'll be on the cutter Pamlico.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome Doug,

Would suggest you try and get permission to fish some of the many farm ponds in the Welllington area. I'm sure there are some LARGE large-mouths in those lakes. There is also good bass fishing on West Branch, Milton, as well as Berlin. You can even use your Miss. baits and will pick up a few nice Walleye in the process.

Enjoy & good luck!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Where is Wellington? I'll have to use MapQuest & find out. If he's not too far to drive I'll take him out on Lake Tomahawk. Lots of fish here so I should be able to put him on some.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Het Doug ! My buddy who lives in Northern Wisconsin says that's God's country.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Howdy Doug
I retired from the Air Force in Biloxi and stayed for 10 years before returning to Ohio. I miss the gulf fishing but not the heat. Maybe I would qualify for the hillbilly gang,was also stationed in TX and FL.


----------

